# truly need a big time advice



## karthik1679 (Jul 4, 2012)

hi buddies,

Am moving to singburi for work just request any one to provide me a layout of accomdation and cost of living , i would be leaving just myself... please help


----------



## stednick (Oct 16, 2011)

*Good luck*



karthik1679 said:


> hi buddies,
> 
> Am moving to singburi for work just request any one to provide me a layout of accomdation and cost of living , i would be leaving just myself... please help



I can't give you specific advice concerning Singburi, as I've never been there. However, some general advice. When you arrive you should select a hotel or accommodations near your work location. 

Transportation and traffic are among the biggest possible problems you may encounter. So select your long-term accommodations based on how long it will take you to get to and from work. Public and/or private transportation. Also pay attention to noise levels. Stay away from entertainment venues, bars, nightclubs, karaoke, motorcycle repair shops, train tracks, etc. 

As far as cost-of-living, there are several threads in this forum addressing the cost of living. In all cases, your actual cost-of-living is determined by your life style. You can live economically or extravagantly. If you can adapt to the Thai food menu's (as I believe your Indian you will easily adapt to the Thai foods), you will be able to live on a very frugal budget. 

See the "cost of living in Chiang Mai" thread and the "advice needed from experienced people" and "average living expenses" threads in the basement lounge for additional info. 

Good luck.


----------



## karthik1679 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi there,

Thanks for your inputs and certaily follow few threads and be in touch

cheers,

karthik


----------

